# “Seafood” other than fish.



## de-nagorg

DoomsDave said:


> Invertebrates and non fish vertebrates can be good , too.
> 
> Squid, octopus, shrimp, lobster, sea urchin, conch, scallops, mussels, clams clams clams.
> 
> I’ll lump in alligator, etc., too.
> 
> Whaddya like


Years ago, I habituated the local Arthur Treacher's ( remember them), and tried their Seafood Platter, I discovered that their Oysters tasted like mud, so I refused the Platter the next time, but the manager "liked" me, and offered to substitute their Scallops, for the Oysters part of the dish. 

From then on I would get the ED substitution, when asked for. 

Tried Squid once at a Chinese restaurant, Chewed, and chewed, and chewed, until giving up, spat it out. 

I do like Crab, if someone else does the work of cracking it open.

Used to get the Steak and all the shrimp I wanted at Sizzler. 

Had Lobster once, too expensive for my wallet.

As for the rest on your list, never tried any of it.

So I cannot say any opinion either way.


ED


----------



## huesmann

If you had to chew the squid that much, it was overcooked.


----------



## de-nagorg

huesmann said:


> If you had to chew the squid that much, it was overcooked.



I have heard that before, I'll just not try another one, thank you very much.

ED


----------



## lenaitch

As I mentioned in the other thread, I'm not a big fan of shellfish except scallop, and particularly when you are sitting in a restaurant that overlooks the boats unloading at the wharf. I find lobster to be rather rich. I do like crab but, as with lobster, not a big fan of fighting with my dinner. Octopus, calamari, etc. are ok but it is real easy for restaurants to over cook it and turn it rubbery.


----------



## wooleybooger

Fried squid rings are a favorite.


----------



## DoomsDave

lenaitch said:


> As I mentioned in the other thread, I'm not a big fan of shellfish except scallop, and particularly when you are sitting in a restaurant that overlooks the boats unloading at the wharf. I find lobster to be rather rich. I do like crab but, as with lobster, not a big fan of fighting with my dinner. Octopus, calamari, etc. are ok but it is real easy for restaurants to over cook it and turn it rubbery.


Lobster is fatty with a strong flavor which is why it pairs so well with steak. Kind of a nice harmony in the mouth.


----------



## Bud9051

Lobster here in Maine can be great when you get the softshell stage. Easy to take apart and so sweet I can even pass on the butter (not completely). But even when on sale you can't look at the price, it is a treat.

Steamed clams were always good but when they shifted to selling them by the pound I got tired of paying for shell. If I'm going to pay that much i'll go back to lobsters.

Brook trout, LM bass, and white perch, I'll take all I can get.

Bud


----------



## turbo4

DoomsDave said:


> Invertebrates and non fish vertebrates can be good , too.
> 
> Squid, octopus, shrimp, lobster, sea urchin, conch, scallops, mussels, clams clams clams.
> 
> I’ll lump in alligator, etc., too.
> 
> Whaddya like


Like all of it but never tried the alligator. Deep fried calimari is great,also whole grilled squid. Wife like the squids in the can too. Nothing like blue hardshell crabs simmered in coconut milk. Scallops are in my top 5.


----------



## J. V.

If I had to pick one, it would be oysters on the half shell. I love oysters.
But I like clams, mussels, lobster, shrimp, squid, cuttlefish, crab and octopus.
I love it all.


----------



## de-nagorg

Has anyone ever tried Smoked Sucker. 

Yes that garbage fish, that cleans the river beds. 

There was an old man down the road from me , when I was in high school, that would take all the sucker that I brought him, and smoked it, and loved it.

I never wanted to try it, and never did, just something about eating something that ate garbage. 

ED


----------



## turbo4

de-nagorg said:


> Has anyone ever tried Smoked Sucker.
> 
> Yes that garbage fish, that cleans the river beds.
> 
> There was an old man down the road from me , when I was in high school, that would take all the sucker that I brought him, and smoked it, and loved it.
> 
> I never wanted to try it, and never did, just something about eating something that ate garbage.
> 
> ED


Probably had to smoke it to kill the taste of mud.Smoked mud?


----------



## de-nagorg

turbo4 said:


> Probably had to smoke it to kill the taste of mud.Smoked mud?



That is my opinion of Oysters, so much mud. 

ED


----------



## turbo4

Not fan of the farmed oysters. First they are huge, sometimes only 4 in an 8 ounce container. No taste either. Pollution in the water is their worst enemy. Oyster quality will reflect the water they come from.


----------



## PPBART

I grew up eating any and every type of seafood (including 'gator) available down here on the Gulf Coast, and still do.


----------



## J. V.

turbo4 said:


> Not fan of the farmed oysters. First they are huge, sometimes only 4 in an 8 ounce container. No taste either. Pollution in the water is their worst enemy. Oyster quality will reflect the water they come from.


I only bought oysters in a container once. I buy in shell oysters and the farmed ones are just fine. They are raised up off the bottom so there is no sand and they harvest them at a perfect size to eat raw. And they are raised in their natural waters.
I'm am not a fan of most farmed seafood, but oysters, clams and especially mussels are fantastic and sustainable.
The absolute worst IMO farmed is shrimp. Now they have a muddy taste because they are raised in muddy ponds is Asia.
I always buy wild caught shrimp and fish. But the rope farmed mussels at Costco are great! They are farmed in Canada. Clams too! Little necks great price too.


----------



## lenaitch

J. V. said:


> I only bought oysters in a container once. I buy in shell oysters and the farmed ones are just fine. They are raised up off the bottom so there is no sand and they harvest them at a perfect size to eat raw. And they are raised in their natural waters.
> I'm am not a fan of most farmed seafood, but oysters, clams and especially mussels are fantastic and sustainable.
> The absolute worst IMO farmed is shrimp. Now they have a muddy taste because they are raised in muddy ponds is Asia.
> I always buy wild caught shrimp and fish. But the rope farmed mussels at Costco are great! They are farmed in Canada. Clams too! Little necks great price too.


Big industry in Prince Edward Island. Keeps them off the bottom and easier to harvest.


----------



## jim_bee

Soft-shell crab sandwiches!


----------



## XSleeper

I'm a big fan of pan seared or broiled scallops, with a dusting of paprika and cayenne. But anyone who breads and fries them should just be strung up by his toes, imo.


----------



## XSleeper

de-nagorg said:


> Has anyone ever tried Smoked Sucker.


Are you talking about smoked carp?


----------



## de-nagorg

XSleeper said:


> Are you talking about smoked carp?



2 different fish.

Carp are just wild Goldfish, in a different color.

Whereas a Sucker has a round mouth pointing down, that it uses to " vacuum" the river bed and rocks with. 

And at least here you can catch as many as you want to, the State considers them

" GARBAGE" fish. 

ED


----------



## XSleeper

Goldfish are bred from Crucian carp, not common carp. Koi are domesticated (bred from) common carp. Carp are also sucking fish, just apparently not the one you're referring to. Around here you can hear them sucking along the edges of rivers and lakes. Many also consider them to be a garbage fish. So similar in that regard. Only suitable for eating if smoked. Yeah, to cover up the taste of mud.


----------



## turbo4

o


----------



## turbo4

XSleeper said:


> Goldfish are bred from Crucian carp, not common carp. Koi are domesticated (bred from) common carp. Carp are also sucking fish, just apparently not the one you're referring to.


They even eat different food ,my Koi will eat raw shrimp ,the goldfish wont.


----------



## Druidia

de-nagorg said:


> I have heard that before, I'll just not try another one, thank you very much.
> 
> ED


Grilled fresh squid is yummylicious dipped in a mix of soy sauce, onions, chilies and lime. Add a bit of vinegar and wasabi.


----------



## NitrNate

I love oysters on the half shell with horseradish, hot sauce and lemon juice. Scallops are also delicious, but the big fresh ones are expensive.

The ultimate seafood delicacy for me is king crab. Once I had it, it ruined me. The only thing better is king crab with an Akaushi filet on the side. Unfortunately, with meat and seafood prices going up and up and up this becomes a less and less occasional treat.


----------



## de-nagorg

Druidia said:


> Grilled fresh squid is yummylicious dipped in a mix of soy sauce, onions, chilies and lime. Add a bit of vinegar and wasabi.


 That it may be, but, the bad memory haunts me, and I refuse to even try another way.

Thank you very much.


ED


----------



## Oso954

I’d doubt if he’s talking about carp.
The are many varieties of fish with suckers. So, I am not sure which one he is talking about.

Some attach themselves to larger fish as a parasite, others use them to suck blood/fluids from prey.

Some live in salt water, some live in fresh water, and some migrate back and forth between the two.
I am not far from the eel river drainage basin. The eel river most likely got its name from the Pacific Lamprey (It’s a fish,not an eel, even though it looks like an eel). They are decent to eat, and great when smoked. You just have to get the eating a snake objection that many people have.


----------



## de-nagorg

Here ya go, one of these.

The website said that they are sweet tasting.


----------



## turbo4

NitrNate said:


> I love oysters on the half shell with horseradish, hot sauce and lemon juice. Scallops are also delicious, but the big fresh ones are expensive.


Dont fall for the "Breaded scallops" found on seafood buffets. They are fake. All the same size, shape and color. Real sea scallops are different sizes ,shapes and colors. And at least $15 to $22 a Lb. The good news is, no shell waste which in the case of Lobster,and crablegs can account for almost half the weight.


----------



## rdy2go

DoomsDave said:


> I’ll lump in alligator, etc., too.


That's a bit of a stretch... next you'll add beaver too!


----------



## DoomsDave

rdy2go said:


> That's a bit of a stretch... next you'll add beaver too!


You’ve got a point, though I’ve never heard of the rodent Castor served as food anywhere.

I did have whale steak once, 40 plus years ago.


----------



## wooleybooger

turbo4 said:


> Dont fall for the "Breaded scallops" found on seafood buffets. They are fake. All the same size, shape and color. Real sea scallops are different sizes ,shapes and colors. And at least $15 to $22 a Lb. The good news is, no shell waste which in the case of Lobster,and crablegs can account for almost half the weight.


It's my understanding that those uniform perfectly shaped scallops are punched from the wings of skates.


----------



## wooleybooger

DoomsDave said:


> I’ll lump in alligator, etc., too.





rdy2go said:


> That's a bit of a stretch... next you'll add beaver too!


rdy2go I bet you've never been to or lived in Louisiana. As for beaver, here.






Wild Game Recipes | Beaver Recipes


Wild Game Recipes For Cooking Beaver including Fried Beaver, Beaver tail, and many more wild game recipes.




www.cajuncookingrecipes.com


----------



## DoomsDave

wooleybooger said:


> rdy2go I bet you've never been to or lived in Louisiana. As for beaver, here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Game Recipes | Beaver Recipes
> 
> 
> Wild Game Recipes For Cooking Beaver including Fried Beaver, Beaver tail, and many more wild game recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cajuncookingrecipes.com


Okay good, learn something new every day!


----------



## rdy2go

rdy2go said:


> That's a bit of a stretch... next you'll add beaver too!


I dropped this as a hint, I though someone here would have heard of this:

_"So in the 17th century, the Bishop of Quebec approached his superiors in the Church and asked whether his flock would be permitted to eat beaver meat on Fridays during Lent, despite the fact that meat-eating was forbidden. Since the semi-aquatic rodent was a skilled swimmer, the Church declared that the beaver was a fish. Being a fish, beaver barbeques were permitted throughout Lent. Problem solved!" _

Once Upon A Time, The Catholic Church Decided That Beavers Were Fish


----------



## rdy2go

wooleybooger said:


> rdy2go I bet you've never been to or lived in Louisiana. As for beaver, here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Game Recipes | Beaver Recipes
> 
> 
> Wild Game Recipes For Cooking Beaver including Fried Beaver, Beaver tail, and many more wild game recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cajuncookingrecipes.com


I crossed Louisiana on my way from Miami to Dallas in 1992, and all my memory has of it is that a trooper in an unmarked car stopped me and other three cars for speeding. Other than that, a few quick business visits to Columbus, lunch at the meeting, two hours in and out. No time for fun stuff.


----------



## wooleybooger

rdy2go said:


> I crossed Louisiana on my way from Miami to Dallas in 1992, and all my memory has of it is that a trooper in an unmarked car stopped me and other three cars for speeding. Other than that, a few quick business visits to Columbus, lunch at the meeting, two hours in and out. No time for fun stuff.


I lived there in the early 80's, they were very proud of the posted speed limits then. Apparently they still were a few years later. You missed a lot by being in a hurry.


----------



## rdy2go

wooleybooger said:


> I lived there in the early 80's, they were very proud of the posted speed limits then. Apparently they still were a few years later. You missed a lot by being in a hurry.


There is not much you can do when you are moving with the car loaded with all kind of stuff. Now, I forgot I have been in New Orleans a couple of times, both business, I am sure I had nice dining, most likely seafood, because that is what I like most...


----------



## wooleybooger

rdy2go said:


> There is not much you can do when you are moving with the car loaded with all kind of stuff. Now, I forgot I have been in New Orleans a couple of times, both business, I am sure I had nice dining, most likely seafood, because that is what I like most...


Well you missed a lot. If you could have taken time to research a little you might have found some really good food. Not fine dining or even close to that. Hope you get to go back.


----------



## lenaitch

wooleybooger said:


> rdy2go I bet you've never been to or lived in Louisiana. As for beaver, here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Game Recipes | Beaver Recipes
> 
> 
> Wild Game Recipes For Cooking Beaver including Fried Beaver, Beaver tail, and many more wild game recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cajuncookingrecipes.com


I had beaver tail once. We were at a drowning site at a very remote set of rapids in N/W Ontario and some local First Nations folks were helping out and one trapped a beaver. They grilled the tail over an open fire. When done, the tough outer skin just peeled away. The meat was firm and fairly mild with a slight fishy taste - kinda like whitefish.

I assume you are not talking about Beavertails the pastry. Started in the Ottawa Valley, it is now a chain.









BeaverTails - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DoomsDave

lenaitch said:


> I had beaver tail once. We were at a drowning site at a very remote set of rapids in N/W Ontario and some local First Nations folks were helping out and one trapped a beaver. They grilled the tail over an open fire. When done, the tough outer skin just peeled away. The meat was firm and fairly mild with a slight fishy taste - kinda like whitefish.
> 
> I assume you are not talking about Beavertails the pastry. Started in the Ottawa Valley, it is now a chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeaverTails - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Dang! Who’d have even imagined?


----------



## wooleybooger

lenaitch said:


> I assume you are not talking about Beavertails the pastry. Started in the Ottawa Valley, it is now a chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeaverTails - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


 No, not talking about pastry.


----------



## J. V.

NitrNate said:


> I love oysters on the half shell with horseradish, hot sauce and lemon juice. Scallops are also delicious, but the big fresh ones are expensive.The ultimate seafood delicacy for me is king crab. Once I had it, it ruined me. The only thing better is king crab with an Akaushi filet on the side. Unfortunately, with meat and seafood prices going up and up and up this becomes a less and less occasional treat.


We love king crab and I must say I am embarrassed I left them out of the conversation. They taste great and they are 100 times easier to eat than blue crabs which for the record are better than the king crab.
We love crab.



wooleybooger said:


> Well you missed a lot. If you could have taken time to research a little you might have found some really good food. Not fine dining or even close to that. Hope you get to go back.


Okay wooley. We are thinking about an eating trip. And Louisiana is on our possible list. How would a tourist eat at local places? I want to eat and drink the food the locals eat and drink. Is summer a bad time to go?
I have been watching the TV show "Kitchen Queens" and it has me salivating for Louisianan seafood. Have you ever watched the show? It looks local as each restaurant looks like a dump from the outside, but inside.......
Any suggestions greatly appreciated. Also, should we be going to just New Orleans? We will drive (not my idea). Thanks.



lenaitch said:


> I had beaver tail once. We were at a drowning site at a very remote set of rapids in N/W Ontario and some local First Nations folks were helping out and one trapped a beaver. They grilled the tail over an open fire. When done, the tough outer skin just peeled away. The meat was firm and fairly mild with a slight fishy taste - kinda like whitefish.
> 
> I assume you are not talking about Beavertails the pastry. Started in the Ottawa Valley, it is now a chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeaverTails - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


(offensive remark deleted by moderator)


----------



## jim_bee

If you go to Louisiana, you must have boiled crayfish. It's unfortunate that you can't drink a Jax along with it.


----------



## wooleybooger

J. V. said:


> Okay wooley. We are thinking about an eating trip. And Louisiana is on our possible list. How would a tourist eat at local places? I want to eat and drink the food the locals eat and drink. Is summer a bad time to go?
> I have been watching the TV show "Kitchen Queens" and it has me salivating for Louisianan seafood. Have you ever watched the show? It looks local as each restaurant looks like a dump from the outside, but inside.......
> Any suggestions greatly appreciated. Also, should we be going to just New Orleans? We will drive (not my idea). Thanks.
> 
> 
> I have only had two legged beaver tail.


Well, the high dollar places will give a good meal. For ourselves we prefer the smaller places. More relaxed and the food is as good or better and sometimes a better variety than the high dollar places. Drive around, pick a hole in the wall place, some in the French Quarter but others may be better outside the Quarters.


jim_bee said:


> If you go to Louisiana, you must have boiled crayfish. It's unfortunate that you can't drink a Jax along with it.


Aw, I thought that was the Falstaff brewery they turned into a shopping center.


----------



## wooleybooger

J. V. said:


> Okay wooley. We are thinking about an eating trip. And Louisiana is on our possible list. How would a tourist eat at local places? I want to eat and drink the food the locals eat and drink. Is summer a bad time to go?
> I have been watching the TV show "Kitchen Queens" and it has me salivating for Louisianan seafood. Have you ever watched the show? It looks local as each restaurant looks like a dump from the outside, but inside.......
> Any suggestions greatly appreciated. Also, should we be going to just New Orleans? We will drive (not my idea). Thanks.


I forgot to say you'll want to eat etouffee, gumbo and jambalaya. All that can be gotten in places other that New Orleans. Look for a muffaletta. Be very hungry when you got one of those, they are very big sandwiches. I don't know if they are available outside New Orleans.


----------



## NitrNate

How could I forget about crawfish? Technically not seafood, but it's the lobster of the swamp and they are delicious! Man I get hungry just thinking about getting together and doing crawfish boils.


----------



## huesmann

jim_bee said:


> Soft-shell crab sandwiches!


Oh man, I used to love soft shell crabs when my parents would take us to the all-you-can-eat seafood restaurant. Hush puppies, soft shell crabs, popcorn shrimp, yum!


----------



## J. V.

jim_bee said:


> If you go to Louisiana, you must have boiled crayfish. It's unfortunate that you can't drink a Jax along with it.


Whats a Jax? 


wooleybooger said:


> I forgot to say you'll want to eat etouffee, gumbo and jambalaya. All that can be gotten in places other that New Orleans. Look for a muffaletta. Be very hungry when you got one of those, they are very big sandwiches. I don't know if they are available outside New Orleans.


Very familiar with muffalotta. Theres a pub downtown that serves this type food. I also make my own olive salad so its a very easy sandwich to make. The hardest part for me will be the bread. They don't do real good bread in this area or the state for that matter. I could never eat a whole one. Last time we had it we split it 4 ways. Still got full.
Can you suggest somewhere you eat? I will not be there long enough to sample to many places. I am hoping to find something I can go to more than once?


NitrNate said:


> How could I forget about crawfish? Technically not seafood, but it's the lobster of the swamp and they are delicious! Man I get hungry just thinking about getting together and doing crawfish boils.


They are excellent. I could eat them until I pop open. Tail meat and suck the head baby!!!


huesmann said:


> Oh man, I used to love soft shell crabs when my parents would take us to the all-you-can-eat seafood restaurant. Hush puppies, soft shell crabs, popcorn shrimp, yum!


Oh my god! What a great dish. There is a place on the coast here that has them when in season. They are delicious.


----------



## jim_bee

Jackson Brewing Company


----------



## wooleybooger

J. V. said:


> Can you suggest somewhere you eat? I will not be there long enough to sample to many places. I am hoping to find something I can go to more than once?


I will say the Original Papa Joe's at 600-610 Bourbon Street in New Orleans. There is also a place close to the French Market that claims to have the original Muffalletta. Gad, it's been maybe 30 yrs since we've been in N.O. No telling what's what now.


----------



## DoomsDave

wooleybooger said:


> I forgot to say you'll want to eat etouffee, gumbo and jambalaya. All that can be gotten in places other that New Orleans. Look for a muffaletta. Be very hungry when you got one of those, they are very big sandwiches. I don't know if they are available outside New Orleans.


I hear obesity is a problem in Louisiana.

If so, no dang wonder!


----------



## wooleybooger

DoomsDave said:


> I hear obesity is a problem in Louisiana.
> 
> If so, no dang wonder!


I think it's a problem pretty much all over the States now. Didn't notice when I lived in Shreveport in the 80's.


----------



## DrSparks1

Try cicadas [emoji2957]

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## J. V.

Had some grilled gator tail yesterday at a cookout. It was good. My wife even said it was good. But I would not buy any. It was fairly expensive I was told by the grill chef. I liked it better when deep fried crispy.
Good thing the ribs and pulled pork were amazing. I could not eat much as it was so hot.
Anyone else have issues with heat as they get older? I lived in the sun as a young man. I worked on high rize slabs for years with no shirt on. No issue. Even spent my weekends at the beach.


----------



## turbo4

J. V. said:


> I could not eat much as it was so hot.
> Anyone else have issues with heat as they get older? I lived in the sun as a young man. I worked on high rize slabs for years with no shirt on. No issue. Even spent my weekends at the beach.


I can take the cold better as i get older. No moving to Florida for this retiree.


----------



## DoomsDave

Anyone ever try seaweed?


----------



## de-nagorg

DoomsDave said:


> Anyone ever try seaweed?


Here is a link to the most common ones.

For anyone that is curious.

I don't think that I have ate any of it

https://www.masterclass.com/articles/what-is-edible-seaweed

ED


----------



## Nik333

I eat seaweed on a regular basis. Mostly Nori. Walmart even carries it. One cat loves it.
Wakame sometimes. But, I first had it at 6yrs old.


----------

